# French Macarons



## vera cresta (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, I was just wondering which type of oven (convection, or just a regular deck oven) you prefer when baking the shells of a French Macaron? What are the advantages and disadvantages when using one over the other? Thanks.


----------



## mtbfan101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey,

I remember reading in another forum that was entirely dedicated to baking that convection vs. standard ovens really came down to preference. There are people who find that convection is not preferable for delicate pastries because of the fan, and I read an account where a girl who was a long time baker with a conventional oven found no difference when switching over to convection. On the other hand, you can certainly make an argument that it cooks more evenly because of the constant air circulation. I think the best thing to do is to hunt down a buddy with a convection oven, and ask if you can try it out. I'm sure they wouldn't mind if they were getting some tasty treats at the end of it all .

Best of luck,

Pat


----------



## vera cresta (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Pat,

Thanks for the comment. Actually, I did some experiments already. I was just wondering whether someone has experimented with it as well and had some kind of oven-type preference over the other. I'll probably continue conducting series of experiments and will probably post the results here.

Again, thank you and happy baking! 

-Vera


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

It does not matter.  I have made the French Macarons in both type of ovens and they both came out perfect.    it is how it is mixed and not the oven and I stand by that because I know French macarons.  I  can bake them in my sleep.  good luck.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Every oven is different; I've baked them in both (deck and convection). I've noticed that in the convection oven I'm currently using the paler shells (e.g., the pale pinks, beige, white) color ever so slightly and I don't like that.  I didn't notice this in the deck oven.  Other than that, there's no difference in the feet or quality of the bake.  We use the Pierre Herme recipes.


----------



## vera cresta (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you, Prettycake for the reply.

JCakes, during one of my experiments in Convection oven, I have noticed that the shells formed have hollow centers. Have you noticed it as well? Thanks.

Happy Baking.

Vera


----------

